# Wracam do pingwina.

## pancurski

Dorobiłem się drugiego kompa, więc postanowione  :Smile: 

Przez ostatnich kilka lat używałem tylko Windowsów a teraz zamierzam zainstalować na laptopie wersję LiveDVD (Gentoo jako jedyny system operacyjny).

Czy jest coś o czym powinienem wiedzieć? 

Do tej pory nie miałem do czynienia z: liveDVD, laptopami i sieciami bezprzewodowymi.

----------

## soban_

Wszystko zalezy, jakiego srodowiska graficznego uzyjesz. WICD polecam, do zarzadzania sieciami bezprzewodowymi - kazdy ma swoje preferencje, jeden powie ze debian jest lepszy, drugi ze arh, trzeci ze.... no i tutaj (k)networkmanager wchodzi w gre. Ja osobiscie bym boota zrobil, na Twoim miejscu z pendriva i pozniej z niego stawial. Co do livecd to polecam tez stawianie z ubuntu - jest niezle przystosowane na takie operacje - a sie nie zanudzisz na nowym sprzecie podczas kompilacji (-:

----------

## pancurski

Gnome. Być może z czasem emigracja na Fluxboxa.

Ubuntu już wypalone. Zainstaluję i odświeżę sobie dokumentację Gentoo.

Tu pytanko, czy instalując Gentoo z poziomu Ubuntu mogę przerwać proces instalacji w dowolnej chwili (na koniec jakiegoś etapu) by wrócić do tego później (np. następnego dnia) bez utraty efektów wcześniejszej pracy? Pytanie może banalne, no ale wyleciałem troszkę z linuksowego obiegu.

----------

## soban_

chrootuje i tak, wracasz do etapu w ktorym przerwales.

oczywiste chyba jest to, ze jak przerwiesz podczas kompilacji to musisz zaczynac od nowa (dany pakiet)? Bo jesli pytasz - czy mozesz przerwac kompilacje i wrocic do etapu na ktorym przerwales proces kompilacji danej paczki - to odpowiedz brzmi nie.

----------

## dziadu

Temat gnije już ze starości ale obowiązek każe skomentować wypowiedź sobana aby inni nie uczyli się źle  :Smile: 

Oczywiście, że można (w zdecydowanej, powiedzmy 99%, większości) kontynuować instalację przerwanego na etapie kompilacji pakietu. Do tego służy polecenie ebuild, które najprościej wywołujemy z dwoma argumentami:

```
ebuild /usr/portage/.../.../nasz-ebuild-0.1-rc4-alfa-beta.ebuild compile
```

i tym oto sposobem portage przystąpi do kompilacji pakietu z pominięciem (wykonanych już wcześniej) kroków, w szczególności nie usunię już przygotowanego środowiska kompilacji.

Aby jednak skutecznie dokończyć instalację, należy wykonać jeszcze kroki: install qmerge clean, a na szybko można je wrzucić w jedną linijkę:

```
ebuild /usr/portage/.../.../nasz-ebuild-0.1-rc4-alfa-bera.ebuild compile install qmerge clean
```

Jeśli ktoś z jakiegoś powodu potrzebuje, może na nowo rozpakować źródła (unpack) i uruchomić konfigurator instalacji (configure). Należy pamiętać, że w katalogu roboczym portage zostawia pliki (nie pamiętam wzorca nazw, używam cave od długiego już czasu, ale jak się przeglądnie pliki to od razu się człowiek zorientuje co i jak) pomocnicze, mówiące które kroki zostały już wykonane i dzięki temu może je pominąć. Jeśli jest konieczność np wykonania ponownej konfiguracji albo kompilacji po raz drugi, trzeba te pliki usunąć ręcznie.

ebuild to bardzo fajne narzędzie, szczególne istotne gdy pisze się swoje ebuild i trzeba wykonać sumy kontrolne plików (opcja digest).

----------

